# DSG and 5 cylinder engine



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, so far I read the threads there exists original normal aspirating 5 cylinder engines with DSG?
I am living in the Netherlands and they did'nt bring out the 5 cilinder types you have overthere.
If you have original 5 ciclinder DSG cars, on witch motormanagement they are running and what is the first year the came out?
Any gearbox code's should also be helpfull.
I am scouting the possibility using a DSG for my project, putting a 5 cilinder turbo in my corrado 4x4


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

There aren't any dsg 5 cylinder setups here in the states. Only 6 speed auto with tiptronic


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> There aren't any dsg 5 cylinder setups here in the states. Only 6 speed auto with tiptronic


Thank you very much.
It will be more complicated to have DSG in my car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Talk to ina engineering or united motorsports they both light have the andares in regRds to bell housing fitment and electronics compatibility

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> Talk to ina engineering or united motorsports they both light have the andares in regRds to bell housing fitment and electronics compatibility
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


Although I don't know what you mean by andares and regRds, these words are not in the dictionary I have, I understand I should contact both firms for more information.
The problem for me is not to put a DSG gearbox on the 5 cilinder engine and build evrything in the corrado but to get the electronics of the engine and DSG working together.

Thanks again!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> Talk to ina engineering or united motorsports they both light have the andares in regRds to bell housing fitment and electronics compatibility
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


Although I don't know what you mean by andares and regRds, these words are not in the dictionary I have, I understand I should contact both firms for more information.
The problem for me is not to put a DSG gearbox on the 5 cilinder engine and build evrything in the corrado but to get the electronics of the engine and DSG working together.

Thanks again!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Thy meant they both have the understanding in regards to the bell housing fitment


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Talk to ina engineering or united motorsports they both might have the information in regards to bell housing fitment and electronics compatibility
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


lol, sorry, the cellphone's dictionary corrects things so it doesnt make sense later.

INA has played with the 2.5L more than most companies, and UM has played with mkv electronics in a level that few in the world have.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> The problem for me is not to put a DSG gearbox on the 5 cilinder engine and build evrything in the corrado but to get the electronics of the engine and DSG working together.
> 
> Thanks again!


If you want a 4-Motion gearbox Golf-R / Leon Cupra or S3/RS3 with DSG will work for the gearbox but to answer your question no DSG was mated to 2.5 20V motor in North America. Only DSG I know of on 2.5 motor is in the RS3 and that ECU wont work on normal 2.5 engine (unless you run standalone for 5 injectors in the runners).

My advice would be to get the 2.5 motor running on whatever ECU you wish and then using a DSG standalone controller for the gearbox. You will lose function over pedals in the steering wheel but at least you will have the shifter.

GL:thumbup:


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Issam Abed said:


> If you want a 4-Motion gearbox Golf-R / Leon Cupra or S3/RS3 with DSG will work for the gearbox but to answer your question no DSG was mated to 2.5 20V motor in North America. Only DSG I know of on 2.5 motor is in the RS3 and that ECU wont work on normal 2.5 engine (unless you run standalone for 5 injectors in the runners).
> 
> My advice would be to get the 2.5 motor running on whatever ECU you wish and then using a DSG standalone controller for the gearbox. You will lose function over pedals in the steering wheel but at least you will have the shifter.
> 
> GL:thumbup:


Thanks again!
I will keep your answer in mind.
I just recieved mail from Germany from the DSG corrado man. He has software to make the DSG working together with the original motormanagement.
Because he has done already good work for two other projecs my friend and me did in the past and because it is possible to visit him with the car he will be the first person to try to solve my problems.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

This sounds like an interesting project to me. If you would, keep us all updated so we can see your progress! Good luck


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

edb4 said:


> This sounds like an interesting project to me. If you would, keep us all updated so we can see your progress! Good luck


I'll try to do that.


----------

